# Which Cataling 27 for racing?



## oystersb (Dec 20, 2002)

I am looking to purchase an older model Catalina 27 which will primarily be a race boat here on Georgia''s Lake Lanier. Is the tall rig a real advantage over the standard. I know it has more sail area but it is also dragging a prop through the water. Also does it have a different PHRF which when combined with the prop conspire to even things out. Of course there''s also the common sense factor involved when looking at 25 year old Atomic 4''s. Is it worth it? HELP!


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

oystersb,

Offhand I don''t know the phrf ratings for the various models of Catalina 27, but have raced a Catalina 25 against them. The C-27 tall rig is considerably faster than the standard rig C-27, especially in light air, and the prop significantly slows the inboard version. 

You might consider the Catalina 25, with a tall rig, fin keel and outboard. It is a slightly more modern design than the 27. Its waterline length is only about 1" shorter than the 27, and it weighs a lot less. They can be bought for less money than the 27, and IMHO, they are better inland lake sailers and racers. I believe the C-27 has a little faster phrf rating than the C-25, but, in truth, I''ve never found a C-27 that could beat the C-25 to the finish line on an inland lake, even occasionally. The 27 will be better in heavier winds and bigger seas, but in light to moderate winds and lake chop, the 25 is surprisingly fast and agile.


----------

